# Andy Appleby



## JAppleby (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello 

Did anyone on this site serve on the Acergy Discovery, at the time when Andy Appleby was the captain.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

JAppleby said:


> Hello
> 
> Did anyone on this site serve on the Acergy Discovery, at the time when Andy Appleby was the captain.


I did. I was there when sadly a diver lost his life in an accident in the North Sea. I knew Andy quite well, we were together in Uglands and Denholms, our first vessel together being the ‘Ugland Comex 1’ He visited me in Hedon and I visited him at his house called ‘Twisted Chimney’ in Lincolnshire. I attended his wedding where his good friend Bob Greenwood was best man


----------



## RickyRacoon (May 28, 2021)

JAppleby said:


> Hello
> 
> Did anyone on this site serve on the Acergy Discovery, at the time when Andy Appleby was the captain.


Didnt work on the Discovery with Andy but sailed with him for a 3+ years on the Northern Installer (Ex Ugland Comex 1) and the infamous Norlift including the complete period in North Shields when the vessel was upgraded/converted. Have some great memories of that period.


----------



## william041251 (Nov 1, 2021)

RayJordandpo said:


> I did. I was there when sadly a diver lost his life in an accident in the North Sea. I knew Andy quite well, we were together in Uglands and Denholms, our first vessel together being the ‘Ugland Comex 1’ He visited me in Hedon and I visited him at his house called ‘Twisted Chimney’ in Lincolnshire. I attended his wedding where his good friend Bob Greenwood was best man


Hello Ray, I sailed with Andy when he was Third Mate. I have been sorting out my old photos so if you manage to contact Andy please let me know so that I can send him some photos from the seventies. Regards William McCarthy. PS I remember his address as Twisted Chimneys when we had mail call.


----------



## RickyRacoon (May 28, 2021)

william041251 said:


> Hello Ray, I sailed with Andy when he was Third Mate. I have been sorting out my old photos so if you manage to contact Andy please let me know so that I can send him some photos from the seventies. Regards William McCarthy. PS I remember his address as Twisted Chimneys when we had mail call.


Sorry to tell you Andy died a few years ago whilst working offshore on the Acergy Discovery in Brazil.


----------

